
Java for Mobile – iOS, Android, Windows - fishyfishy
https://www.codenameone.com/index.html
======
kazanov
Love the concept!

~~~
peggolson
Do you know anybody using it?

------
dontdraper
Finally a cross platform for mobile based in Java

~~~
peggolson
I thought Oracle has it?

~~~
WeaselNo7
J2ME has been around forever, but I don't think it's targetted towards app
dev/GUI shenanigans. (I could be wrong, it's been > 10 years since I last
looked)

